# Wetland Hunter SD-2000 by SportDOG Brand



## SportDogBoy (Jun 8, 2004)

Any thoughts on the Wetland Hunter from the looks of it?


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

I really like the way it looks. The range is more than adequate for Waterfowl hunting, the waterproof transmitter is an advantage. The size is nice for hunting situations. Looks like a nice collar.

Cray


----------



## D Beard (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks good!

Do you have a price on these units yet?


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

For those that haven't seen it...here it is.










WetlandHunter? (SD-2000) Coming November 15, 2004 
Designed for the Waterfowl hunting environment. Both the Transmitter and Receiver are completely waterproof and submersible. Finished in Realtree? Max4 Camo. 
The WetlandHunter? can be expanded to control 2
dogs by adding a SportDOG Brand? Add-A-Dog collar. Stay hidden. Get wet. Work your dog. Bag birds. What else is there?

Receiver and Transmitter are waterproof and submersible 
3/4 Mile Range 
High output Receiver Collar 
Up to 16 levels of Continuous and Momentary (nick) correction 
Tone only button 
Rechargeable NiMH batteries in both Transmitter and Receiver 
Low Battery Detect indicators on both Transmitter and Receiver 
40-80 hours 'on time' between charges 
Belt Clip 
Lanyard 
Lifetime Warranty


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2004)

Cray, 

Are the batteries in the SportDog collars user replaceable or do they need to be sent in for replacement?

Also any ideas on pricing?

Jonathan


----------



## SportDogBoy (Jun 8, 2004)

jwinkle,

If for some reason you do have a problem with the battery we do suggest that you send the collar in and let us change out the battery. The reason behind that is we can water test the receiver and make sure that it is put back together properly and there is no water leakage. Then get that sent out to you within 24-48 hours if you send it in to us first.


----------



## BLKLAB1 (Mar 21, 2004)

Sweet I guess Ill be adding another collar tomy SD collection.

Nice job Kevin.


----------



## MelissaM (Apr 28, 2004)

I saw it a couple of days ago and have started saving up for it! Completely waterproof is a good thing - I'm kinda clumsy! 

Any word on the price yet??

Melissa


----------



## SportDogBoy (Jun 8, 2004)

MelissaL,

We haven't set a price on it yet. When I find out I'll let everyone know.


----------



## Hoytman (Jun 23, 2003)

Does the Sport dog have 16 levels of momentary AND 16 levels of continuos?


----------



## SportDogBoy (Jun 8, 2004)

Hoytman,

The Wetland Hunter has 16 levels on both continous and momentary. Plus a tone only button located on the side of the remote where the antenna comes in to the remote. Now that is for both dogs. I should say 16 levels for each dog. It will have a 2 dog capablity.


----------



## Hoytman (Jun 23, 2003)

So, a two dog collar that has 16 levels of nick and 16 cont. for both dogs. Is this correct? If so, sounds like a heck of a collar.


----------



## Hoytman (Jun 23, 2003)

So, a two dog collar that has 16 levels of nick and cont. for both dogs. Is this correct? If so, sounds like a heck of a collar.


----------



## Rem870Express (Mar 28, 2004)

So does any body have an idea on what price range this will be in--I am getting ready to buy one soon but may wait for this to come out.


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Rem870Express said:


> So does any body have an idea on what price range this will be in--I am getting ready to buy one soon but may wait for this to come out.


Sportdog has not set a price on the units yet. You can count on it being a value tho' not need to take a second mortgage out for it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

looks like I will be waiting now
Thanks for showing this


----------



## SportDogBoy (Jun 8, 2004)

I do know that is going to be a little more the the SD-2400 ProHunter that is out on the market right now. Still waiting on the price from the company.


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

I know I can't wait to get one! The whole "New Line" of Sportdog collars looks awesome!


----------



## BLKLAB1 (Mar 21, 2004)

Keep us posted. SportDogBoy did you get my email I sent.


----------



## SportDogBoy (Jun 8, 2004)

Guys and Gals,

Finally got the price for the Wetland Hunter by SportDOG and it's $280. Just thought I would let everyone know.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

SportDogBoy said:


> Guys and Gals,
> 
> Finally got the price for the Wetland Hunter by SportDOG and it's $280. Just thought I would let everyone know.
> 
> ...


Kevin, 

Could you give us MSRPs for some of the other new models? The 400, the 1800????

These all look great!!!

Thanks,

Cray


----------



## SportDogBoy (Jun 8, 2004)

Cray,

Unfortunately I don't know what there going to be yet. SportDOG is still waiting on some more info about those products.


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

SportDogBoy said:


> Cray,
> 
> Unfortunately I don't know what there going to be yet. SportDOG is still waiting on some more info about those products.


Let us know when it's announced. That is a great price point on the Wetland Hunter. 


Cray


----------



## SportDogBoy (Jun 8, 2004)

I should know something toward the end of October on some other new products made by SportDOG that I think a lot people will like. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## BLKLAB1 (Mar 21, 2004)

Kevin thank you for the new Transmitter. SportDogs Customer service Rocks.


----------



## SportDogBoy (Jun 8, 2004)

BLKLAB1,

Customer service is the one of the main points SportDOG really takes to the next level. Everyone knows what it is like to have just an okay experience with customer service and I believe we take our customer service to the next level. I apperciate the kind words and will pass it on to our staff. I know everyone here loves hearing good things like that. So thank you BLKLAB1.

Kevin


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

The Wetland hunter is in the final field test stage. I have one in my possession and let me tell you, This is the best looking collar I've ever seen. This thing us amazing to look at and the features are great. Thanks Sportdog for keeping the Waterfowl hunter in mind during the entire process of making these collars, From design to production, this unit was built for us. 

I can't wait to hear what you all say about this thing once it's on the Market (Mid November)

Cray


----------



## D Beard (Jan 3, 2003)

*wow*

Total greatness!

This collar is camo'ed with Realtree Max-4.

Both collar and transmitter are completely waterproof and submersible.

3/4 mile range
Up to 16 level of continuous and momentary stimulation
A tone only button
Rechargable NiMH batteries in both transmitter and receiver
Low battery detect indicators on both transmitter and receiver
40-80 Hours of "on-time" operation between charges
Belt Clip
Lanyard
Lifetime warranty

And to add...Wetland hunter can be expanded to control 2 dogs by adding a Sportdog add a collar with a toggle switch on your transmiter.


----------



## tc2912 (Jul 14, 2004)

I was just wondering how this Sportdog collar tested. I am going to have to purchase one, and I am trying to decide between the Dogtra 1202 NCP and the Sportdog 1800 and Sportdog 2000. What are the pros and cons of each one as you see it? I will be using the unit very seldom I hope. I have a small problem to get corrected. Thanks in advance.

TC


----------



## BULLWHITEHURST (Feb 16, 2003)

*Waiting to see one up close as well...*

:shock: 
There is a pro trainer in my area that is on the 'SportDog' pro staff. He told me that he'd finally get one to "play with" any time now. I just sold my TT Sport 60 in preparation of buying the SD2000. I can tell you without a doubt that I will be buying one. I have seen them currently for sell at: GunDogSupply and Lion Country Supply. Cableas is also suppose to sell them at some point. Price as already mentioned will be $279 I may order one today even before I actually get to see one up close from the reviews, etc. that I have read. 

cw


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

Bought my first ecollar from Lion's Country this past week online. (SD-2000) List price was $279 but they are running some kind of promo so I recieived a $20 discount. Along with the collar, I received a 3 pack video on basic training and such, free second day air delivery and even some treats for my dog. I must say that I was impressed with their service and they'll be getting more of my business.


----------



## BULLWHITEHURST (Feb 16, 2003)

*I broke down and bought the SD-2000...*

:lol: 
I think that Lion Country has a $20 "Lucky Dog" promo either on your first purchase and/or when buying out of the printed catalog? I don't think the promo was on the SD-2000 specifically but I could be wrong. Either way, not a bad deal! I just purchased my SD-2000 from Gun Dog Supply online. Wish I had remembered the Lion Country deal! I got 'free' shipping but no treats...  

I charged up both the reciever and transmitter yesterday and programed it today (Mode 6 - 16 Levels of 'M'). I plan to try it out on pup tomorrow. 

Question: (for Sportdog Rep. if possible)
I talked to my pro trainer friend (and Sport Dog Pro Staff member) today and he mentioned that SportDog had decided to pull back on the order that was supposed to be shipped to Cabelas to quote "re-tool" the units. He did not know why. Can anyone enlighten me on the reason for this (if it is true)? Is there anything wrong with the collars or that needs changing? I'm sure that if I have any problems that I will be able to send my unit in for a replacement. I'll keep you informed on how it works for me and if I hear anything more about the 'Cabelas' deal. 

CW


----------



## SportDogBoy (Jun 8, 2004)

Bullwhitehurst,

No it is not true. There is nothing wrong with the SD-2000. We are not working on any re-tooling for any of the products. We did have a limited quantity in stock and we sent out all we had to three retailers. Lion Country Supply, Gun Dog Supply, and Cabela's. That might be what your trainer was talking about. We distributed them as evenly as we could so the retailers would not have to put any on back order for you all. I know that Cabela's has their quantity and will be listing them on their web site at any time. It will be on their web site first and then will be in the Spring Catalogs. I just checked and Cabela's web site and they don't have them listed yet.


----------



## BULLWHITEHURST (Feb 16, 2003)

SportDogBoy said:


> Bullwhitehurst,
> 
> No it is not true. There is nothing wrong with the SD-2000. We are not working on any re-tooling for any of the products. We did have a limited quantity in stock and we sent out all we had to three retailers. Lion Country Supply, Gun Dog Supply, and Cabela's. That might be what your trainer was talking about. We distributed them as evenly as we could so the retailers would not have to put any on back order for you all. I know that Cabela's has their quantity and will be listing them on their web site at any time. It will be on their web site first and then will be in the Spring Catalogs. I just checked and Cabela's web site and they don't have them listed yet.


so nothing wrong with the SD-2000's huh? had me sort of worried for a bit. i have been using my collar a bit and had it programs for 16 levels of 'M'. my pup can take a lot of pressure but i hit him with a high level 8 'M'. and he just "twitched". did not vocalize! if i am using my TT Pro 200, a low to medium 5 'M' will cause a vocalization. (level 4 in the water for obvious reasons) i changed the program mode to 16 levels of 'C' and have not used it yet but i'm sure i can get him to vocalize there (if need be). i plan to use mainly for hunting and there are very limited times when/if he is about to get into some trouble or completely disregards me that i might need to get up to a level (causing vocalization). he can be a stubborn male at times and can take quite a bit of collar pressure. 

the ONLY thing that i can see that i really think could be better on the
SD2000 currently is that the rotary dial (level 1-8) could have better notches (clicks). you sort of "float" past a level sometimes and don't know exactly which level you are on. i just think the rotary dial should click into place and stay right there.


----------



## SportDogBoy (Jun 8, 2004)

Bull,

Thanks for the feed back. I will pass that on to our engineers and let them see how the may click and for the rotary dial to stay in place better. Anyone else has any feed back please let me know. SportDOG wants to make the remote training system that you need. We use them as well but you all are the ones that are using them day in and day out.

Thanks


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Derek and I've both been using these units during our season, We've had no problems with them at all and I really like how lite the transmitters are and how easily they clip on the chest pocket of my waders. 


Cray


----------



## BULLWHITEHURST (Feb 16, 2003)

*Extra reciever for the SD2000...*

Does SportDog make a special collar/reciever that is an "add on" unit for the SD2000? Or will any reciever designed to work with the SD2400 or SD1200 work with it? I know that SD used to make something they called an "Add-A-Collar". Do they still make/market such an animal? Will an "Add-A-Collar" made for the SD1200 work just fine with the SD2000? I'm sure a 2nd 'camo' unit would be much more expensive than I'd want to spend for a 2nd collar. 

SportDog Boy...any help?

Thanks in advance.

bull


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Extra reciever for the SD2000...*



BULLWHITEHURST said:


> Does SportDog make a special collar/reciever that is an "add on" unit for the SD2000? Or will any reciever designed to work with the SD2400 or SD1200 work with it? I know that SD used to make something they called an "Add-A-Collar". Do they still make/market such an animal? Will an "Add-A-Collar" made for the SD1200 work just fine with the SD2000? I'm sure a 2nd 'camo' unit would be much more expensive than I'd want to spend for a 2nd collar.
> 
> SportDog Boy...any help?
> 
> ...


Bull,

any of them will work. They still make an "Add a collar" unit. The 2000 is a "High Stimulation" collar. While many of the add ons are Medium stimulation. I've hooked up one of the receivers from one of my 2400s to the 2000 as a second collar.

Cray


----------



## BULLWHITEHURST (Feb 16, 2003)

Thanks for the reply. For the pup that I am going to use it on it really doesn't matter about 'high stim' or 'med. stim'. She is sort of soft and sensitive anyway so I would be using the lowest levels irregardless. However, given the choice obviously, I would rather get a 2nd collar that was a 'high stim' (for more choices with stubborn dogs down the road). I also want to get the least expensive unit that I can because I really will not be using it that much. I bought the SD2000 primarily for hunting. I use a TT Pro 200 2-dog for my general training (both in the yard and field). If I am going much water-work (training) then I will obviously opt for the SD2000 because of the size and being totally "waterproof". I am thinking of selling my TT Pro 200 and buying a new TT Pro 500 2-dog. I like the TT cause I have been using for a long time and I can work the collar quickly without having to look down at it. I would certainly consider the SD2400 Pro collar if you could add a 2nd collar to it. I hope that SD changes that. I feel sure that they will.


----------



## Normal (Aug 4, 2003)

Bull,

I originally bought the SD2400, then bought an add collar - not knowing it wouldn't work with the 2400. I think you understand that already, just restating. I later bought a 1200 so I could utilize the 2 dog system - primarily just for hunting situations. It works great and is a great compact setup. The only downside to using the 2 dog is a reduced amount function/flexibility... SDboy could explain in more detial (i.e. copy stuff from manual?), but basicaly you can set it on one of a couple "modes".... for example in the mode I use, one button is for dog "A" and the other button is for dog "B" (in continuous mode). So, it works great, but you no longer have the low, high, med etc (just the dial selecter for intensity). So that is the down side - but you learn to know which button is which by feel, so you don't need to flip a toggle from A to B like TT. In the end, like I said.... i think it is a great hunting setup. But I still go back to use my 2400 transmitter (i.e. tt style) for training.


----------



## BULLWHITEHURST (Feb 16, 2003)

*Adding a 2nd collar to the SD2000...*

Thanks for the reply...yea' I realize that currently you can not add a 2nd collar to the SD2400. On the SD2000 there is a a/b toggle switch. My belief is that you can program the second collar "mode" completely different from collar A. For example, I could have A set on 16 levels of 'Con' and Collar B on 16 levels of 'Mom'. (or whatever other mode I wanted). I think the SD2000 and SD1800 are very flexable and programable. But I certainly could be 'corrected' if needed. :wink: 



Normal said:


> Bull,
> 
> I originally bought the SD2400, then bought an add collar - not knowing it wouldn't work with the 2400. I think you understand that already, just restating. I later bought a 1200 so I could utilize the 2 dog system - primarily just for hunting situations. It works great and is a great compact setup. The only downside to using the 2 dog is a reduced amount function/flexibility... SDboy could explain in more detial (i.e. copy stuff from manual?), but basicaly you can set it on one of a couple "modes".... for example in the mode I use, one button is for dog "A" and the other button is for dog "B" (in continuous mode). So, it works great, but you no longer have the low, high, med etc (just the dial selecter for intensity). So that is the down side - but you learn to know which button is which by feel, so you don't need to flip a toggle from A to B like TT. In the end, like I said.... i think it is a great hunting setup. But I still go back to use my 2400 transmitter (i.e. tt style) for training.


----------



## Normal (Aug 4, 2003)

Sounds like I sould have checked out the 2000 before getting the 1200. Although - for the cost of the 1200 I really think it is a solid value for what it does, particularily to just use for hunting.


----------



## SportDogBoy (Jun 8, 2004)

Sorry about the delay in response been up in Wisconsin on business and just got back in late last night. SportDOG Brand will have a Add-A-Dog receiver available in mid January for the SD-2000 training system. 

Happy New Year to everyone.


----------



## D1 (Mar 17, 2004)

I know the 1200 I had defected on me and was correcting my dog when she was doing everything she was supposed to be doing......on her return from a retrieve I noticed she was slow and twitching alot then I noticed the light was indicating she was being corrected for not doing anything....it went straight back to cabelas for a TT CLASSIC 70 S(I made this decision because I was familier with the name and like thier product) and had no problems with it until I lost the reciever.......I went with the 1200 model because I thought I wanted and 2 dog unit, but realized I only train/hunt 1 dog at a time...

Thanks and may the Lord bless
Bruce


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

I've had no problems that caused a false correction or cost me a legit correction since switching entirely to Sportdog over a year ago. I can tell similar stories as Bruce, but with the TriTronics brand. Sometimes, things malfunction, doesn't mean it's a bad product, just a bad unit. Sportdog Collars are good collars.

Cray


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

i have had no problems with my 1200 i even have had the best service with them if you have any problems with your units in the future let sport dog know about them and i garuntee they take care of it


----------



## FowlDogs (Dec 31, 2004)

I purchased an SD-2000 the first week it came out. I have been training with it and used it in the field about 10 times. It is a solid unit and has performed well. I think SD has a winner with this product.

--Roger


----------



## ranger (Mar 14, 2004)

*SD2000*

I emailed sportdog asking if I could buy the camo collar separately for use with my 2400. 

They sent one free the same day. Now that's customer service!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm wondering if anyone is using one of these or the SD 1800 in day to day training? I've been using the SD 2400 for about a year. I've had to get the hotter collar a few times as I've lost a couple and broken one. I also bought a spare complete SD 2400. I don't like using two transmitters for two dogs so I thought I'd buy an SD 1800, I loose enough stuff without it being camo'd. I _love_ the fact that I can loose a collar, buy another and it programs right into the old transmitter.

The buttons on the SD 1800 seem way different than anything I've used before. Can an old TT 500 operator and now a SD 2400 operator learn to use it? I was reading the operators manual http://www.sportdog.net/pdfs/ownersmanuals/sd1800sporthunter.pdf and all those modes scare me. There's no mode that acts like the button 1, button 2, or both to increase/decrease the intensity at one selected level. I think in use I'd wind up with only one level of correction in my hand for a dog. I want to have both momentary and continuous available while training. I like the old two button system, I could instantly change the intensity by just pushing another button(s) without looking at it to rotate a knob. The way I train I need to change levels. I don't want to take my eyes off the dog to do it. 

Anybody got any comments about using either the SD2000 or SD1800 in day to day training? Will it work in daily practical dog training or is something to just get in an occasional correction?  I need versatile, sometimes fast changing levels, for use in dynamic training situations. Is there a mode that does this? 

How big is this transmitter anyhow? Is it small enough that the buttons can easily be reached by a guy with small hands. Anybody use one with gloves on?

I'm trying to make sure that this thing will do what I need before I plop down my $$$. I'd be nice to see one before I bought one.


----------



## thunderdog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hey Howard,

I've been using one of the 1800's since last fall and have been using it daily for training 8 dogs since the first of Feb. (My Dogtra and TT500 both crapped out on me over the winter) I really like this collar. The buttons are easy to find and once you get used to it, switching between the continuous and momentary buttons becomes instinctive. The thumbwheel for level changes is easy to use with distinct clicks for the various levels. I can change levels up or down without looking at the transmitter. The 1800 is programmable so you can change the function of the buttons. Lots of options, and you can set it up so one button is hotter than the other in either continuous or momentary mode. 

So far I have been very impressed with this collar.

Joe


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks, I bought one last night so I'll find out. I haven't had a Dogtra for years and years but I've gone through several TT 500's in different iterations for the last 12 years. These things work at about half the price. I don't feel so bad when I loose one or one craps out.


----------

